# DisplayPort und HDMI gleichzeitig



## Hauersumpfler (7. September 2017)

Macht es Probleme wenn man denselben Monitor mit HDMI und DP gleichzeitig an der selben Grafikkarte anschließt?
Hintergrund ist ein Fall, in dem der DisplayPort kein HDCP 2.2 unterstützt - das HDMI aber schon. HDMI unterstützt aber kein FreeSync, kann aber 4K auf 60 Hz.
Gewünscht ist daher beides anzustecken. Für das Abspielen von 4K Videos auf HDMI zu schalten und für alles andere auf DP.

Es einfach auszuprobieren wäre eine Option, aber der PC soll unerreichbar verstaut werden, sodass dazu wieder der gesamte Eichentisch vorgeschoben, alle Kabel wieder auseinandergedröselt, umgesteckt und dann wieder fein zusammengeklettet und unter dem Tisch verstaut werden müssten - muss nicht zweimal sein wenn es dann Probleme gibt, wenn jemand vielleicht schon weiß, ob das geht oder irgendwelche Probleme verursacht.


----------



## scorplord (7. September 2017)

Nie getestet und nie was von gehört aber verstehe dein Problem^^

Teste es einfach. Du kannst ja stöpseln und testen bevor du den Tisch wieder verschiebst. Wenn das nicht geht aus Platzgründen oder was setze ich mich damit dann einfach immer auf den Boden mit Monitor und Rechner.
Ist ja nur kurz zum ausprobieren. Kann mir aber vorstellen das es problemlos klappt da es als 2 verschiedene Anzeigen angezeigt werden müsste.


----------



## drstoecker (7. September 2017)

Wie kommst du drauf das freesync nicht über HDMI läuft? Hallte das für möglich das beide Anschlüsse laufen, musste halt nur immer hin und her schalten. Ich persönlich halte es für Quatsch.


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2017)

Habe jetzt nur 2 Samsung 28" UHD Monitore gefunden und bei beiden geht Freesync nur über DP 1.2.
Ich würde es einfach ausprobieren, bevor du den Rechner komplett verbaust.


----------



## scorplord (7. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf das freesync nicht über HDMI läuft? Hallte das für möglich das beide Anschlüsse laufen, musste halt nur immer hin und her schalten. Ich persönlich halte es für Quatsch.



Bei "älteren" Modellen läuft es nur über DP. Bei meinem Monitor auch.
Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht ob das ne Treiber Sache ist oder doch am Monitor auch liegt. Wenn es nur am Treiber lag dann geht es mittlerweile auch (müsste ich bei meinem testen).

Edit: Das dürfte doch eigentlich auch darüber gehen das du am Monitor das Eingangssignal switchst? Müsste ja eigentlich gehen sofern nicht Windows irgendwie dazwischen fuscht.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (7. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf das freesync nicht über HDMI läuft? Hallte das für möglich das beide Anschlüsse laufen, musste halt nur immer hin und her schalten. Ich persönlich halte es für Quatsch.


Aus dem Handbuch des Samsung U28E590D:

FreeSync ist verfügbar, wenn das externe Gerät über DisplayPort 1.2 angeschlossen ist. Die
Funktion ist nicht verfügbar, wenn DisplayPort Ver. 1.1 ausgewählt oder das externe Gerät über
HDMI angeschlossen wird. Verwenden Sie auf jeden Fall ein Samsung-DP-Kabel. DP-Kabel
anderer Hersteller sind mit dem Produkt möglicherweise nicht kompatibel.

Klingt so, als wäre es nicht per HDMI verfügbar. Dann bleibt hier nichts weiter als dieser Quatsch.

"Edit: Das dürfte doch eigentlich auch darüber gehen das du am Monitor das Eingangssignal switchst? Müsste ja eigentlich gehen sofern nicht Windows irgendwie dazwischen fuscht."

Das ist ja der Wunsch, dafür müssen aber beide Kabel eingesteckt sein und dann wird halt das Signal geswitcht. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das irgendwelche Probleme verursacht, da ich keine Ahnung habe wie eine Grafikarte da wirklich funktioniert, d.h. ob sie beispielsweise permanent auf beiden Ausgängen das Bild abgibt, auch wenn es nicht abgerufen wird und das Leistung kostet, o,ä,


----------



## scorplord (7. September 2017)

Hauersumpfler schrieb:


> "Edit: Das dürfte doch eigentlich auch darüber gehen das du am Monitor das Eingangssignal switchst? Müsste ja eigentlich gehen sofern nicht Windows irgendwie dazwischen fuscht."
> 
> Das ist ja der Wunsch, dafür müssen aber beide Kabel eingesteckt sein und dann wird halt das Signal geswitcht. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das irgendwelche Probleme verursacht, da ich keine Ahnung habe wie eine Grafikarte da wirklich funktioniert, d.h. ob sie beispielsweise permanent auf beiden Ausgängen das Bild abgibt, auch wenn es nicht abgerufen wird und das Leistung kostet, o,ä,



Einfach testen, ich gehe davon aus das du nur mit den Windowseinstellungen bezüglich Multi Monitor Setups bisschen experimentieren musst. Womöglich immer einstellen das nur auf einem das Bild angezeigt wird und der "andere" "deaktiviert"ist


----------

